# Shostakovich and other Fun Stuffs



## ProkofievFan (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi all. (I'm relatively new to all this. Just joined today)

My quartet and I love playing Shostakovich. We've played 4, 9, and his two movements for string quartet. I was wondering from any experienced Shosti players out there what your favorite Shosti quartets are, or the ones you've had the most fun with. Also, if you've played more than one, could you try and give a relative order of difficulty (for the group itself, not for individual players).

Also, just in general, give some of your most fun quartets you've played. My group is always looking for fun, new repertoire to try out. But please, nothing beethoven and back; at least Onslow/Schubert and on. (We don't like the classical era stuff. Kinda boring to play)

Thanks for your input!


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Shostakovich 8 is seriously fun to play.

And check out some Bartok - challenging but very rewarding.

I'd hope you could revise your opinion on Classical era. I found Haydn endlessly rewarding to play when I was in a Quartet.


----------

